# EKG's-Does anyone



## ssr1101

Does anyone have a "list" of medical necessity diagnosis codes for a 93010?  I have one from 2000 but am unable to find anything newer.  Thank you for help or direction.


----------



## thompsonsyl

http://www.cms.hhs.gov/mcd/viewlcd.asp?lcd_id=14238&lcd_version=79&show=all

Not sure if you'll be able to access this link but if not, then check the cms website for "lcd" 93010. Hope this helps!


----------



## kea718

ssr1101 said:


> Does anyone have a "list" of medical necessity diagnosis codes for a 93010?  I have one from 2000 but am unable to find anything newer.  Thank you for help or direction.



If you go to your Medicare Carrier's website and look up the LMP for EKG's it will give you a list of all medically necessary diagnosis codes.

Kim


----------



## ssr1101

kea718 said:


> If you go to your Medicare Carrier's website and look up the LMP for EKG's it will give you a list of all medically necessary diagnosis codes.
> 
> Kim



The only one that I can locate from our locare medicare website is the one I have from 2000.  It is policy IL/MI-048.  I can not find any updates or anything.


----------



## shakys

*93010*

I went on the medicare website and pulled this info up on the lcd's that gives you the medical necessity icd 9 codes needed. It is a lot of info and hopefully this should help you out.

Thanks...

CPT/HCPCS Codes back to top 

93000 ELECTROCARDIOGRAM, ROUTINE ECG WITH AT LEAST 12 LEADS; WITH INTERPRETATION AND REPORT 

93005 ELECTROCARDIOGRAM, ROUTINE ECG WITH AT LEAST 12 LEADS; TRACING ONLY, WITHOUT INTERPRETATION AND REPORT 

93010 ELECTROCARDIOGRAM, ROUTINE ECG WITH AT LEAST 12 LEADS; INTERPRETATION AND REPORT ONLY 

ICD-9 Codes that Support Medical Necessity 

079.0 - 079.99  ADENOVIRUS INFECTION IN CONDITIONS CLASSIFIED ELSEWHERE AND OF UNSPECIFIED SITE - UNSPECIFIED VIRAL INFECTION 

240.0 - 246.9  GOITER SPECIFIED AS SIMPLE - UNSPECIFIED DISORDER OF THYROID 

250.00 - 250.93  DIABETES MELLITUS WITHOUT MENTION OF COMPLICATION, TYPE II OR UNSPECIFIED TYPE, NOT STATED AS UNCONTROLLED - DIABETES WITH UNSPECIFIED COMPLICATION, TYPE I [JUVENILE TYPE], UNCONTROLLED 

276.0 - 276.9  HYPEROSMOLALITY AND/OR HYPERNATREMIA - ELECTROLYTE AND FLUID DISORDERS NOT ELSEWHERE CLASSIFIED 

277.00 - 277.09  CYSTIC FIBROSIS WITHOUT MECONIUM ILEUS - CYSTIC FIBROSIS WITH OTHER MANIFESTATIONS 

277.30 AMYLOIDOSIS, UNSPECIFIED 

277.39 OTHER AMYLOIDOSIS 

337.0 IDIOPATHIC PERIPHERAL AUTONOMIC NEUROPATHY 

337.9 UNSPECIFIED DISORDER OF AUTONOMIC NERVOUS SYSTEM 

390 - 392.9  RHEUMATIC FEVER WITHOUT HEART INVOLVEMENT - RHEUMATIC CHOREA WITHOUT HEART INVOLVEMENT 

393 - 398.99  CHRONIC RHEUMATIC PERICARDITIS - OTHER RHEUMATIC HEART DISEASES 

401.0 - 405.99  MALIGNANT ESSENTIAL HYPERTENSION - OTHER UNSPECIFIED SECONDARY HYPERTENSION 

410.00 - 414.9  ACUTE MYOCARDIAL INFARCTION OF ANTEROLATERAL WALL EPISODE OF CARE UNSPECIFIED - CHRONIC ISCHEMIC HEART DISEASE UNSPECIFIED 

415.0 - 417.9  ACUTE COR PULMONALE - UNSPECIFIED DISEASE OF PULMONARY CIRCULATION 

420.0 - 429.9  ACUTE PERICARDITIS IN DISEASES CLASSIFIED ELSEWHERE - HEART DISEASE UNSPECIFIED 

435.9 UNSPECIFIED TRANSIENT CEREBRAL ISCHEMIA 

436 ACUTE BUT ILL-DEFINED CEREBROVASCULAR DISEASE 

440.0 - 448.9  ATHEROSCLEROSIS OF AORTA - OTHER AND UNSPECIFIED CAPILLARY DISEASES 

668.10 - 668.14  CARDIAC COMPLICATIONS OF ANESTHESIA OR OTHER SEDATION IN LABOR AND DELIVERY UNSPECIFIED AS TO EPISODE OF CARE - CARDIAC COMPLICATIONS OF ANESTHESIA OR OTHER SEDATION IN LABOR AND DELIVERY POSTPARTUM 

710.0 - 710.9  SYSTEMIC LUPUS ERYTHEMATOSUS - UNSPECIFIED DIFFUSE CONNECTIVE TISSUE DISEASE 

714.0 - 714.9  RHEUMATOID ARTHRITIS - UNSPECIFIED INFLAMMATORY POLYARTHROPATHY 

729.5 PAIN IN LIMB 

745.0 - 745.9  COMMON TRUNCUS - UNSPECIFIED DEFECT OF SEPTAL CLOSURE 

746.00 - 746.9  CONGENITAL PULMONARY VALVE ANOMALY UNSPECIFIED - UNSPECIFIED CONGENITAL ANOMALY OF HEART 

747.0 - 747.9  PATENT DUCTUS ARTERIOSUS - UNSPECIFIED CONGENITAL ANOMALY OF CIRCULATORY SYSTEM 

780.02 TRANSIENT ALTERATION OF AWARENESS 

780.2 SYNCOPE AND COLLAPSE 

780.31 - 780.39  FEBRILE CONVULSIONS (SIMPLE), UNSPECIFIED - OTHER CONVULSIONS 

780.4 DIZZINESS AND GIDDINESS 

780.79 OTHER MALAISE AND FATIGUE 

782.0 DISTURBANCE OF SKIN SENSATION

782.61 - 782.62  PALLOR - FLUSHING 

785.0 TACHYCARDIA UNSPECIFIED 

785.1 PALPITATIONS 

785.2 UNDIAGNOSED CARDIAC MURMURS 

785.3 OTHER ABNORMAL HEART SOUNDS 

785.50 - 785.59  SHOCK UNSPECIFIED - OTHER SHOCK WITHOUT TRAUMA

786.00 - 786.09  RESPIRATORY ABNORMALITY UNSPECIFIED - RESPIRATORY ABNORMALITY OTHER 

786.50 - 786.59  UNSPECIFIED CHEST PAIN - OTHER CHEST PAIN 

786.6 SWELLING MASS OR LUMP IN CHEST 

789.01 ABDOMINAL PAIN RIGHT UPPER QUADRANT 

789.02 ABDOMINAL PAIN LEFT UPPER QUADRANT

789.06 ABDOMINAL PAIN EPIGASTRIC 

794.30 - 794.39  UNSPECIFIED ABNORMAL FUNCTION STUDY OF CARDIOVASCULAR SYSTEM - OTHER NONSPECIFIC ABNORMAL FUNCTION STUDY OF CARDIOVASCULAR SYSTEM 

799.01 - 799.02  ASPHYXIA - HYPOXEMIA 

799.1 RESPIRATORY ARREST 

860.0 - 860.5  TRAUMATIC PNEUMOTHORAX WITHOUT OPEN WOUND INTO THORAX - TRAUMATIC PNEUMOHEMOTHORAX WITH OPEN WOUND INTO THORAX 

861.00 - 861.32  UNSPECIFIED INJURY OF HEART WITHOUT OPEN WOUND INTO THORAX - LACERATION OF LUNG WITH OPEN WOUND INTO THORAX 

959.11 - 959.19  OTHER INJURY OF CHEST WALL - OTHER AND UNSPECIFIED INJURY OF OTHER SITES OF TRUNK 

972.0 - 972.9  POISONING BY CARDIAC RHYTHM REGULATORS - POISONING BY OTHER AND UNSPECIFIED AGENTS PRIMARILY AFFECTING THE CARDIOVASCULAR SYSTEM 

980.0 - 989.9  TOXIC EFFECT OF ETHYL ALCOHOL - TOXIC EFFECT OF UNSPECIFIED SUBSTANCE CHIEFLY NONMEDICINAL AS TO SOURCE 

995.0 - 995.94  OTHER ANAPHYLACTIC SHOCK NOT ELSEWHERE CLASSIFIED - SYSTEMIC INFLAMMATORY RESPONSE SYNDROME DUE TO NONINFECTIOUS PROCESS WITH ACUTE ORGAN DYSFUNCTION 

996.00 - 996.09  MECHANICAL COMPLICATIONS OF UNSPECIFIED CARDIAC DEVICE IMPLANT AND GRAFT - OTHER MECHANICAL COMPLICATION OF CARDIAC DEVICE IMPLANT AND GRAFT 

996.80 - 996.89  COMPLICATIONS OF UNSPECIFIED TRANSPLANTED ORGAN - COMPLICATIONS OF OTHER SPECIFIED TRANSPLANTED ORGAN 

997.1 CARDIAC COMPLICATIONS NOT ELSEWHERE CLASSIFIED

997.2 PERIPHERAL VASCULAR COMPLICATIONS NOT ELSEWHERE CLASSIFIED

997.3 RESPIRATORY COMPLICATIONS NOT ELSEWHERE CLASSIFIED 

E933.1* ANTINEOPLASTIC AND IMMUNOSUPPRESSIVE DRUGS CAUSING ADVERSE EFFECTS IN THERAPEUTIC USE 

E936.0* OXAZOLIDINE DERIVATIVES CAUSING ADVERSE EFFECTS IN THERAPEUTIC USE 

E936.1* HYDANTOIN DERIVATIVES CAUSING ADVERSE EFFECTS IN THERAPEUTIC USE 

E936.2* SUCCINIMIDES CAUSING ADVERSE EFFECTS IN THERAPEUTIC USE

E936.3* OTHER AND UNSPECIFIED ANTICONVULSANTS CAUSING ADVERSE EFFECTS IN THERAPEUTIC USE 

E939.0 - E939.9*  ANTIDEPRESSANTS CAUSING ADVERSE EFFECTS IN THERAPEUTIC USE - UNSPECIFIED PSYCHOTROPIC AGENT CAUSING ADVERSE EFFECTS IN THERAPEUTIC USE 

V45.01* CARDIAC PACEMAKER IN SITU 

V45.02* AUTOMATIC IMPLANTABLE CARDIAC DEFIBRILLATOR IN SITU 

V45.09* OTHER SPECIFIED CARDIAC DEVICE IN SITU 

V45.81* POSTSURGICAL AORTOCORONARY BYPASS STATUS

V45.82* PERCUTANEOUS TRANSLUMINAL CORONARY ANGIOPLASTY STATUS 

V58.69* LONG-TERM (CURRENT) USE OF OTHER MEDICATIONS 

V58.83 ENCOUNTER FOR THERAPEUTIC DRUG MONITORING 

V72.81 PRE-OPERATIVE CARDIOVASCULAR EXAMINATION 

* According to the ICD-9-CM book, diagnosis codes E933.1, E936.0-E936.3, E939.0-E939.9, V45.01, V45.02, V45.09, V45.81, V45.82 and V58.69 are secondary diagnosis codes and should not be billed as the primary diagnosis.


----------



## ssr1101

Do you know exactly where you got this?  Some of the lcd's are for certain states.  I'm in Michigan.


----------



## bsonnier

*beth*

i need a icd code for a routine ekg ( when they just do one just incase) kinda of like a just because code if that is possible


----------



## satish_satish78@yahoo.com

*Satish Visionary*

Could any one provide me a code for symmetric polyarticular inflammation?


----------

